

49 vulnerable House Web sites - extofer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/01/28/AR2010012802742.html

======
pmichaud
Not surprising at all. I've worked with these kinds of vendors (campaign
sites), and they are bottom barrel non technical people with a couple
connections.

